# 1,005 pound bench, 1,124 pound squat:



## Evil ANT (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm sure this was posted before, but, what the hell. It's damn cool!

http://bodytechusa.com/videos.html

I figured some of you guys might not have seen it yet. Check out that 1,005 pound bench. Whoa!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Mule almost hit 1175 squatting.


----------



## Machher (Dec 11, 2004)

liek woah....


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 11, 2004)

bench was very impressive

Neo


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it's cool but at the same time these dudes aren't doing much for their health   Lotsa body fat, abnormal amounts of pressure on joints and bones... so on and so on.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 11, 2004)

Well... it's cool to watch...


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 11, 2004)

Well not every powerlifter is 350lbs and fat...many are lean and more dense than bodybuilders...some actually compete in bodybuilding competitions in their off seasons...check out scott mendelson and mike ruggiero etc...these are some shapely and big dudes...out muscle and strength any bodybuilder including ronnie, who was i might add a powerlifter before bodybuilding and still incorporates some of the same principles in his training!


----------



## gr81 (Dec 11, 2004)

> I think it's cool but at the same time these dudes aren't doing much for their health  Lotsa body fat, abnormal amounts of pressure on joints and bones... so on and so on.



sometimes you sacrifice things for world records, I would do the same thing in heart beat. I have much more respect for these powerlifters than I do BBs. thats just amazing


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I think it's cool but at the same time these dudes aren't doing much for their health   Lotsa body fat, abnormal amounts of pressure on joints and bones... so on and so on.



Andy Fiedler is lean and is the heaviest man to do tripple bodyweight benching. Glen Chabot also got very lean at one point, the only fat guys are SHWs because that is what they do. The bigger they get, the stronger they get, and they are looking for the big numbers outside of normal weight classes.

Is Ronnie doing it for health? Hell no.

http://www.andyfiedler.com/


----------



## PeterGunz (Dec 11, 2004)

the bench guy made an ass of himself at the end


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

Is it me, or does that Andy Fielder guy not only have a huge bench, but also a huge head.  That head doesnt belong on that body!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Every mesomorph I've known was built thick like that, and under 6 foot just like him. You would be hard pressed to find a guy around the 270 mark under 6 foot who did not have some weight in his face.

I picked up weight in the face too, and I've never touched hGH or IGF-1.

That is also definitely not his best picture.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it's just an akward angle. Looks like the camera was a bit above him angled down.

Either way, you can bet your ass I'd never make that "head looks too big" comment to his face. I prefer keeping my head attached to my body.


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thats amazing.I wonder how long they lifted to be able to lift that much.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 12, 2004)

My guess?

A long fucken' time.


----------

